# Do home insemination kits work?



## g_and_t

ok so this is a bit of a random one...

my DB (42) and i (36) have been ttc for about 18 months... 12 months actively and about 6 before that NTNP... he has been for 2 SA's and both ok... i've had an HSG, TV scan and all the blood tests and nothing has shown up as a problem. I'm currently on 50mg of clomid, finishing the third course now. Will go for a review in October... 

DB doesnt have a very strong flow when he ejaculates due to surgery he had when he was younger that affected his urethra. as a result when he pees it comes out in dribs and drabs, and I have also noticed the same when he shoots... its just kinda dribbles out (sorry TMI!!)

For months over my fertile period I made sure I lay with legs in air for half hour after BDing to ensure it all stayed in and last month we started using Conceive Plus lube to assist the boys get up there but still nothing. The doctor didnt seem to think there was an issue, and said as long as they get into the vagina and conditions are favourable, then the little swimmers would do the job... but surely the journey is harder if they arent near the opening of the cervix?? 

i have only read once on one of these forums about someone using home insemination kits which you can get online in order to help things along.... the old turkey baster method!! :)

I just wondered whether anyone else has this problem or knows of any success stories after using home insemination kits after LTTTC? 

Hoping I'm not alone here....
xx


----------



## melfy77

Hello,

I am not a LTTCers, but saw your post on the main page and wanted to share my experience. We had to use artificial insimination sometimes for ejaculation issues. At first I tried a syringe, but didn't work, even with preseed. So I got some softcups. They are amazing!! I would use a bit a preseed, and then put the semen in the softcup, put it where it belong and leave it there over night. No spillage, cheap and easy to use. You can order both online. I don't know if it's a coincidence, but it worked for my 3 BFP's (the first 2 ended in MC) It brings most of the swimmers right next to your cervix and keep them there. Hope it helps:thumbup:


----------



## g_and_t

melfy77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not a LTTCers, but saw your post on the main page and wanted to share my experience. We had to use artificial insimination sometimes for ejaculation issues. At first I tried a syringe, but didn't work, even with preseed. So I got some softcups. They are amazing!! I would use a bit a preseed, and then put the semen in the softcup, put it where it belong and leave it there over night. No spillage, cheap and easy to use. You can order both online. I don't know if it's a coincidence, but it worked for my 3 BFP's (the first 2 ended in MC) It brings most of the swimmers right next to your cervix and keep them there. Hope it helps:thumbup:

thank you so much! and im so sorry to hear of your losses! 

i have read about them but wasnt really sure how my DB would feel if i started suggesting all these things (I dont want him to feel like its his fault...) but im def going to consider that and will find a way of breaking it to him... 

it amazing all the lengths we go to... may i ask how long before that you were trying? 

congrats on your third time lucky and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

xx


----------



## melfy77

Glad I could help. The first time we had been trying for 6 months and the first time we used them we got our BFP. The next time it took 2 cycles, and only 1cycle with this one (praying this little girl will be my rainbow baby). Like I said, even 6 months is not that long (but still feels like forever), but I don't think it's a coincidence. I really hope you'll get your BFP soon :)

What we used to do was simple: Just have your men put the little swimmers in a glass (not plastic one, real glass), and use a syringe to get them and put them in the softcup. Then quickly place the softcup in you (swimmers don't like air). As for preseed or conceive plus, you can either put it in the soft cup with the sperm, or in you (that's what I did), I found it less messy.

I guess you can use your imagination, as long as you manage to get the swimmers in some sort of clean/glassy container of some sort:winkwink:


----------



## g_and_t

Thank you so much!! That's so helpful! 

I'm going to see if I can order some online today... I know you can get 'mooncups' from the pharmacy but they're quite expensive. 

Will have a chat with db this weekend and see if he's up to trying it... 

Thanks a lot Xx


----------



## oneKnight

Moon cups are not like Softcups. Softcups are like a large, disposable cervical cap and fit right up on the cervix.
Mooncups are large reusable silicone cups that sit lower in the vagina, not as close to the cervix.

You definitely want Softcups for TTC.
Mooncups are amazing for periods though!!


----------

